# Latest books



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As per Deb (educ8 - I think your user name is something like that:blink I read 11/22/63 by Stephen King. I liked it a lot.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Really kept me captivated with the time travel and of course have always been fascinated by JFK's assassination and Lee Harvey Oswald since I watched the funeral and shooting of Oswald on tv. Thank you so much for the suggestion. 

Also finished, "Tell Me A Story" by Don Hewitt, Executive Producer of 60 MINUTES. I loved reading about all the background of launching the show and things that went on but I worked for 60 MINUTES as their spokesperson in the '80s so maybe my connection made it that much better. 

Am now reading a quick, cheapo one day special from Kindle called "Offed in Vermont" a quirky murder mystery. Quick and easy. 

Any suggestions for my next read?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got the Game of Thrones series on my Kindle and cannot put it down. I watched Season 1 of the HBO series and we are well into Season 2. Love the series on TV and read so many things online about the books that I finally caved and got them. I usually do it the other way around, read first, then watch, but I had never heard of them. Lots of characters, got to keep a flow chart almost to keep them straight, but I am enjoying it.

I also really enjoyed Dianna Gabaldon's (sp?) Outlander series. Some of the books are better than others but they are fun. I don't like romance novels, and that is what the cover of the first book makes you think it is, but it really isn't.

And...I like old Anne Rice novels. The early vampire novels and all of the Mayfair Witches are my faves. 

I mostly choose from the free books offered on Kindle. Alot of them suck, but some of them are good and open me up to new authors and I go buy their other works.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sue, so glad you enjoyed _11/22/63 _by Stephen King. I haven't found another book recently that grabbed me as much as that one did. I'm anxiously awaiting the sequel to W. Bruce Cameron's _A Dog's Purpose _titled _A Dog's Journey. _It comes out on May 8. 

A quick and easy read that I finished in about two days was Mimi Alford's _“Once Upon a Secret: My Affair with President John F. Kennedy and Its Aftermath.” _It was fascinating!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I just got the Game of Thrones series on my Kindle and cannot put it down. I watched Season 1 of the HBO series and we are well into Season 2. Love the series on TV and read so many things online about the books that I finally caved and got them. I usually do it the other way around, read first, then watch, but I had never heard of them. Lots of characters, got to keep a flow chart almost to keep them straight, but I am enjoying it.
> 
> I also really enjoyed Dianna Gabaldon's (sp?) Outlander series. Some of the books are better than others but they are fun. I don't like romance novels, and that is what the cover of the first book makes you think it is, but it really isn't.
> 
> ...


We are addicted to Game of Thrones in our home too!! I have heard mixed reviews of the books, but so far the DBF is enjoying the audiobooks... I might start reading them too, but they're soooo long! And since I have heard the books aren't as good as the show, I am thinking I might pass... I have also tried _Outlander_ and just couldn't get into it... but my friend read it and was a little shocked at the sex scenes...but after telling her to read _Fifty Shades of Grey_... i think she is less shocked LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I also read 50 Shades of Grey, I'm by no means a prude, wow it is a surprising book. About half way through it, I almost decided not to finish it, but did anyway. Now, I want to read the second one to see what happens.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have started several books over the past six or eight months and have only been able to finish one ... _The Daughter She Used To Be_ by Rosalind Noonan. I would definitely classify it as a beach book and finished it in a weekend. Currently reading _Russian Winter_ by Daphne Kalotay; a good book but not a page turner. Our book club's next selection is _The Kitchen House _by Kathleen Grissom. The majority of the reviews I've read say it's depressing ... not what I need to get inspired to start reading again!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

ladodd said:


> I also read 50 Shades of Grey, I'm by no means a prude, wow it is a surprising book. About half way through it, I almost decided not to finish it, but did anyway. Now, I want to read the second one to see what happens.



I've heard so much about 50 Shades of Grey and am thinking about loading it to my kindle. 

I'm not sure about the Stephen King book 11-22-63 since i'm not really a Stephen King fan...his books tend to move too slowly for me.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Well now I don't feel too bad ... just did a search to see what book won the Pulitzer Prize for fiction this year and the winner is ... no one! I'm glad I'm not alone in not being able to find a really good book.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maryh said:


> well now i don't feel too bad ... Just did a search to see what book won the pulitzer prize for fiction this year and the winner is ... No one! I'm glad i'm not alone in not being able to find a really good book.


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Sue,
Why not join this book club? Mary can start a chapter{get it} in Massachusetts. LOL

* Co-Ed Topless Pulp Fiction Appreciation Society Celebrates Memorial Day Reading In Central Park *

Posted: 05/29/2012 10:26 am Updated: 05/29/2012 11:54 











While the rest of us hit up the barbecue and got out of town this past Memorial Day, the lovely ladies of the Co-Ed Topless Pulp Fiction Appreciation Society convened in Central Park to read and bare their breasts in the scorching sun, reminding us that here in New York City, female toplessness is definitely legal. 
Few people know it, but thanks to 1992 court decision to reverse laws prohibiting ladies to go topless, women can bare proudly just about anywhere.
The society has long championed increased public awareness of the law, often venturing throughout city parks and public spaces and boldly going where few women dare to go.
The group explains their "making reading sexy" mission:
We’re a group of friends, and friends of friends, and friends of friends of friends, and complete strangers, who love good books and sunny days and enjoying both as nearly in the altogether as the law allows. Happily, in New York City, the law allows toplessness by both men and women. So that’s the way we do our al fresco reading. If you’re in New York and the weather’s good, won’t you join us sometime…?​ Seriously though, I recently read Dropped Names by Frank Langella. Loved it. He's got quite a way with words. Who could ever forget him in Diary of a Mad Housewife or Dracula? 

I have it in my Ibooks. Is there a way I can send it to you?
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I read a 3 of the 50 Shades of Grey in a little over a week, they were so good, I didn't want to put them down, a little risque, but a very good series!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

ladodd said:


> I also read 50 Shades of Grey, I'm by no means a prude, wow it is a surprising book. About half way through it, I almost decided not to finish it, but did anyway. Now, I want to read the second one to see what happens.


I a love my hairstylist. I spend a lot of money to have her do what I could do myself, but it is just so much fun going there. Well, today she told me about 50 Shades of Grey....and I am thinking I just might take my kindle out of hibernation. You know that what your hairstylist has to say has to be true. I read the Story of O many years ago and it scared the beggibies out of me...I'm thinking it is time to be scared...and tintilated by the latest. I am going to download it on my kindle right now.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

KAG said:


> Hey Sue,
> Why not join this book club? Mary can start a chapter{get it} in Massachusetts. LOL


:w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Hey Sue,
> Why not join this book club? Mary can start a chapter{get it} in Massachusetts. LOL
> 
> * Co-Ed Topless Pulp Fiction Appreciation Society Celebrates Memorial Day Reading In Central Park *
> ...


:new_shocked::new_shocked::new_shocked: Gee kind of sounds like us here on SM -- "a group of friends, friends of friends, and complete strangers." Kerry maybe you should start up a topless Spoiled Maltese Forum? :innocent: You know how I got sun poisoning in Virgin Gorda. I just don't want to risk it in NYC. B)
Sometimes you can lend a kindle book to others for a period of two weeks, if it's lendable. I only read before I go to sleep so it takes forever for me to read each book.
I just finished "The Distant Land of My Father: A Novel of Shanghai." Loved the descriptions of Shanghai in the early 30's and the progression with Japan and Communists in China. It was a good read. Now reading a new book but can't remember the name of it. Also about China.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Hey Sue,
> Why not join this book club? Mary can start a chapter{get it} in Massachusetts. LOL
> 
> * Co-Ed Topless Pulp Fiction Appreciation Society Celebrates Memorial Day Reading In Central Park *
> ...





MaryH said:


> :w00t:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, I didn't want to show them when they were pretty, I sure do not want to show them now....it could do serious psychological damage to young women.

I will never forget a weekend in Palm Springs when I was about forty and saw my son's friend's mother in a bathing suit.She was very tall and thin, and looked good in clothes. But, when I saw the way her skin folded over her knees...I was heartsick. I knew that i would never let a younger woman get a glimpse of her inevitable future by seeing me in a bathing suit. I looked decent up until sixty, but now I will never set foot in public exhibiting the inevitable demise of the human body.

I truly respect women who handle aging well and without disgust. I wish I could, but sometimes when I catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror...I gasp:w00t:

I know that isn't right, but that's the way I feel.

So I say...to all of us who are over sixty...keep it a secret...spare the young uns.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh my, I didn't want to show them when they were pretty, I sure do not want to show them now....it could do serious psychological damage to young women.
> 
> I will never forget a weekend in Palm Springs when I was about forty and saw my son's friend's mother in a bathing suit.She was very tall and thin, and looked good in clothes. But, when I saw the way her skin folded over her knees...I was heartsick. I knew that i would never let a younger woman get a glimpse of her inevitable future by seeing me in a bathing suit. I looked decent up until sixty, but now I will never set foot in public exhibiting the inevitable demise of the human body.
> 
> ...


Yup, Sylvia. I used to shop for bathing suits. Now I shop for cover ups. :brownbag: - this one should do.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jerricks said:


> I read a 3 of the 50 Shades of Grey in a little over a week, they were so good, I didn't want to put them down, a little risque, but a very good series!!



I downloaded 50 Shades of Grey on my kindle and i'm having such a hard time staying with it and getting into it,it's just so slowwwww. Hopefully it'll start getting better.


----------

